# My Angel



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Here is my darling new Little Angel. :heart: We brought her home yesterday!

[attachment=55341:Little_Angel.JPG]


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE (ksm @ Jul 30 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811479


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Here is my darling new Little Angel. :heart: We brought her home yesterday!
> 
> [attachment=55341:Little_Angel.JPG][/B]


<div align='center'>*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY GIRL!!!!*

I love her beautiful pink bed - she looks so comfy in there. Enjoy every minute of these special moments with your baby :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

aw- :wub: :wub: she is adorable!!! what is her name?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on your precious baby girl. She's adorable!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She is adorable and so tiny! :wub: :wub: She looks especially comfy in her bed!

*Congratulations!!!!* :cheer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats! She looks so sweet!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, Karen!! Super congrats!! You know I'm sooooo happy for you!!! She's just so precious and tiny!!! :wub: :wub: You must be in love!!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I am still trying to decide for sure what to name her. Danica seems like a big name for such a tiny creature!
She is 12 weeks old and weighs just over 1 lb. She is really petit. I fell in love with her the moment I saw her! The long wait was sure worth it! Bonnie is really a sweet lady. I left her house feeling like I was leaving my very best friend behind!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, so innocent and sweet and cuddly and pretty.......I could go on and on!!! Congratulations!!! She is a precious little angel~~~~ :wub: :wub: :smootch: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats!!! She is just adorable!!! More pics please!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooooh what a tiny, beautiful girl. Congratulations. Let us know when you give her a name. What does Danica think of her?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Whoa! 1 pound!! Wow, she is a delicate little thing!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 30 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811520


> Whoa! 1 pound!! Wow, she is a delicate little thing![/B]


Oh, I would love to hold her! :wub: I actually feel more confident holding smaller fur babies than larger, but I'm sure many would say the opposite.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 30 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811531


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 30 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811520





> Whoa! 1 pound!! Wow, she is a delicate little thing![/B]


Oh, I would love to hold her! :wub: I actually feel more confident holding smaller fur babies than larger, but I'm sure many would say the opposite.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Meeee tooooo!!! I want to hold her too!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was anxiously awaiting pictures of your new little Angle. She is adorable. :wub: :wub: 

Now for more details -- how old is she? What is her name? Did you have a good time at Bonnie's?

And of course -- MORE PICTURES -- LOTS MORE PICTURES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 30 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811538


> I was anxiously awaiting pictures of your new little Angle. She is adorable. :wub: :wub:
> 
> Now for more details -- how old is she? What is her name? Did you have a good time at Bonnie's?
> 
> And of course -- MORE PICTURES -- LOTS MORE PICTURES!!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


She is 12 weeks old. I am still struggling with her name. I was all set to call her Danica but Danica seems so big compared to how little she is. She is a doll baby. Very tiny features. I will take more pictures later today. She taking a much needed nap! I had a wonderful time at Bonnie's. I fell in love with all her Angels. I wish I could have taken them all home with me!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that a flossy under her neck or part of the blanket? Just wondering


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! She's finally home!!!!! 

Good luck with her and we need more pictures, of course


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 30 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811543


> Is that a flossy under her neck or part of the blanket? Just wondering [/B]


Yes, it is a flossy. It was that or my tennis shoes :w00t:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (ksm @ Jul 30 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811551


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 30 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811543





> Is that a flossy under her neck or part of the blanket? Just wondering [/B]


Yes, it is a flossy. It was that or my tennis shoes :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Funny!! Puppies are fun!

Cathy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, what a little doll :wub: Congratulations


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a precious little one, she's adorable :wub: :wub: we need more pics!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So tiny and cute!!!! Congrats on your new precious baby!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww. she's adorable!!!!
wow! 1lb!!! My Milo is 12 weeks and is 2lbs 14oz!!!!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: How precious! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

congratulations on your new baby girl. angels are the sweetest babies ever


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so sweet.congrats. :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! She is beautiful. Danica is a cute name.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

If you use the general rule of doubling her weight, she will only be 2 pounds? That can't be right! How big did Bonnie say she would be? Surely she will hit 3 pounds at some point? She is soooo cute!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 30 2009, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811679


> If you use the general rule of doubling her weight, she will only be 2 pounds? That can't be right! How big did Bonnie say she would be? Surely she will hit 3 pounds at some point? She is soooo cute!!![/B]


Yes. She looks more than 1 pound to me, but what do I know? LOL! I just remember hoping Coco would get to 4 pounds, and she reached 4 1/2 by her 2nd birthday. She wasn't even 3 1/2 at her first birthday, if I remember correctly. I think she grew and gained a pound between her first and second birthday. 

Your baby is just precious!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

OK, I just checked the papers that Bonnie gave me. The vet weighed her at 1.10 on Tuesday. So, she is not two pounds but over 1 lb. Bonnie said she will get to 4 lbs. She is just dainty and is small boned.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So normally you double weight at 12 weeks to get adult weight, but on Bonnie's babies, you quadruple? :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that Lacie was 1.10 lbs at 12 weeks and she is now 6 - 6 1/2 lbs. And she also grew a lot between her 1st and 2nd year.

Karen -- we're all anxious to see pictures of Breeze too. Do you know when/if Lucy is going to post her pictures?


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 30 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811686


> I know that Lacie was 1.10 lbs at 12 weeks and she is now 6 - 6 1/2 lbs. And she also grew a lot between her 1st and 2nd year.
> 
> Karen -- we're all anxious to see pictures of Breeze too. Do you know when/if Lucy is going to post her pictures?[/B]



I am sure Danica (?) will be at least 4 lbs at full weight. It might take a while but she is doing really well. She was the runt of the litter and is just tiny boned. She is healthy, active and a ball of fur. 

I am not sure about Lucy and Breeze and pictures. I think Lucy is still working on the pictures. Lucy is home with Breeze and Breeze is doing well. We had some terrible storms in FLorida yesterday. Bonnie lost power, phones, dsl and was running on generator power when we left. She had multiple lightning strikes very near her home. I think Lucy also had some problems with power and her dsl.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Lucy and Breeze. That helps. Your little girl is just too, too cute. 

And -- did you meet Spirit while you were at Bonnie's?

BTW -- I think Danica is a great name. But you know that you'll call her a lot of Nicknames and probably not Danica too often.   Lacie gets called "Oo-dee Boo-dee" more times than Lacie. LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, she's absolutely adorable. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 
That's one beautiful Angel!! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:wub: OMG I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, such a sweet, sweet baby!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww adorable! :wub: :wub: I remeber having a barely 1 pounder! LOL Good times! Enjoy them while they last!And yes, more pics please!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 30 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811778


> Awwwwww adorable! :wub: :wub: I remeber having a barely 1 pounder! LOL Good times! Enjoy them while they last!And yes, more pics please! [/B]


Did you have to do anything special? I can only imagine feeding formula for some reason, which I'm quite sure would not be helpful. Do you have to check on them more and give nutrical?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is so cute -- i love the name danica but then again we are partial to d names here lol


----------

